# Best Red fish setup



## Laonardo48 (Nov 10, 2013)

I wondering if I could get some different Red Fish setups. If possible list what I would need to accomplish it. Also what would be best bait for surf fishing. Thanks


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Id use cut mullet , menhaden .. if your target fish is only reds .. they will eat alot of different bait , im no expert .. sure others will chime in ..good luck..


----------



## Surfishinfool (Nov 20, 2013)

*Redfish*

I've had good luck with whole large shrimp and Ofcrob caught a nice 1 on the head of a whiting . Live Pinfish are 1 of the best baits around.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

a redfish is like a bass. they will pretty much eat anything they can fit in there mouth. I've caught them on sand fleas, shrimp, mullet, menhaden, pinfish. I've also heard of people catching them off fiddler and blue crabs.

a Carolina or a fish finder rig works pretty good. just get a surf rod, and get a reel that holds atleast 200 yards of 20 mono incase one of those toothy critters swims by you can have a chance to slow it down. I like mono, you could use braid though.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

these work


----------



## Laonardo48 (Nov 10, 2013)

When is the best time of the day to catch red fish


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Laonardo48 said:


> When is the best time of the day to catch red fish


when the water is wet.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

We slaughter the bull redfish on cracked crab. Live pinfish is a second choice if you can get it. Cut mullet is ok. 

If I were putting together a rig soley for surf fishing reds, I would use a 10-12' Ugly Stik bigwater spinning rod paired with a Penn Spinfisher SSV 5500 or SSV 6500 spooled with 30, 40, or 50 lb power pro. You'll get more casting distance with 30 lb pp, but more power to turn big fish with 40 or 50 lb line. 

You can catch bull reds any time of day. We favor moving water, but this year has been very good for us with still water also. When I make a plan, I plan to fish when the water is moving when I can, and any time I can get out otherwise.


----------

